# Fox TALAS an Element??



## All-Mountain (14. November 2004)

@Alle Element Fahrer
Ich hab in meinem 2001er Element momentan eine Duke U-Turn Gabel drin und finde, dass mein Element an steilen Anstiegen über 15% Steigung, bei über 80 mm Federweg, etwas kippelig wird. 

Meine Traumgabel wäre die Fox Talas 130, die man ja minimal mit 90 mm Federweg fahren könnte. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Talas an einem Element  

Grüße Tom


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. November 2004)

An einem 2001 Element niemals mehr als 80 mm Federweg (siehe hierzu auch:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134729)! Die Talas würde ich niemals dranbauen, ist ja eh mehr auf Enduro ausgelegt, hat also an einem CC-Bike nichts verloren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. November 2004)

Hallo Nihil Baxter, danke für den Link.
ABER:
Meine Garantie ist dann ja eh schon erloschen, da meine Duke ja maximal 108 mm hat und die Schweißnaht hat die zahlosen Downhills mit über 100 mm bis jetzt auch klaglos weggesteckt. Ich vermute mal stark hier schützt sich RM nur vor eventuellen Garantieansprüchen von Bikern die mit nem Element Sprünge oder ähnliches veranstalten. Bei solchen Belastungen kommt es wahrscheinlich schon auf ein, zwei Zentimeter mehr Federweg an.  

Ich fahre keine CC-Rennen sondern viele Touren in den Alpen (nenn es wegen mir auch Enduro  ). Die 130 mm sind bei der Abfahrt einfach komfortabler und geben passive Sicherheit. Außerdem ist der eine cm zwischen einer 80mm Gabel und den 90mm bei der Talas wahrscheinlich für die Wendigkeit nicht entscheidend.

Allerdings ist die Bodenhaftung des Vorderrad's bei steilen Uphills durchaus eine Thema für mich. Deshalb die Frage an eventuelle Biker die diese Kombination fahren.

Falls jemand Angst um seine Garantieansprüche hat Antwort per PM.  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. November 2004)

Eine Abfahrt mit 130 mm an einem Element halte ich für äusserst grenzwertig. Alu kündigt seinen Bruch vorher nicht an. Die Verbindung ermüdet mit der Zeit, und irgendwann sagt der Rahmen adios. Die sind natürlich nur Eventualitäten, Ich würde es aber nicht drauf anlegen. Evtl. passt das Bike nicht mehr ganz zu deinem Einsatzgebiet? Ein ETS-X oder Slayer scheint mir hier besser zu sein.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. passt das Bike nicht mehr ganz zu deinem Einsatzgebiet? Ein ETS-X oder Slayer scheint mir hier besser zu sein.



Da war ich mit meiner Änderung lansamer, als Du mit Deiner Antwort. Aber mit den obenstehenden Satz hast Du vermutlich recht. Bin auch schon am überlegen mir nächstes Jahr ein Slayer zu kaufen. Bis jetzt kann ich mich aber noch nicht mit den 2005er Farben für's Slayer anfreunden. Drum die Überlegung es erstmal mit ner neuen Gabel zu probieren.


----------



## drul (15. November 2004)

Hi,
spar Dir doch lieber die Kohle und bau Dir später ein umso schöneres Slayer auf. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Idee mit der 130er am Element mindestens grob fahrlässig wäre ....


----------



## All-Mountain (15. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> spar Dir doch lieber die Kohle und bau Dir später ein umso schöneres Slayer auf. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Idee mit der 130er am Element mindestens grob fahrlässig wäre ....



[Erklärungsversuchsmodusan] Ich hab letzte Woche den 2005er RM-Katalog bekommen und war erstmal gefrustet. Das Slayer70 nur noch in BLAU :kotz: Wo ist das schöne edle schwarze Slayer70 geblieben??

Meine letzte Hoffnung ist, dass ich nächstes Frühjahr noch ein Vorjahres-Slayer irgendwo erwische (momentan reicht leider die Kohle nicht  ) 

Ein gutes Gefühl hab ich auch nicht an mein Element ne 130er Gabel dranzubauen, aber das würde die Wartezeit auf ein 2006 hoffentlich wieder vernünftig lakiertes Slayer erleichtern  [Erklärungsversuchsmodusaus]


----------



## drul (16. November 2004)

nochmal: das ist (Du beschreibst ja selbst Deine Fahrweise) mit dem Element G-E-F-Ä-H-R-L-I-C-H, und nur weil es bis jetzt gehalten hat heißt es nicht, dass Du nicht morgen einen Frontalabgang machst und Dir die Gabel samt Schaftrohr um die Ohren fliegt.

Aber bitte ...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal: das ist (Du beschreibst ja selbst Deine Fahrweise) mit dem Element G-E-F-Ä-H-R-L-I-C-H, und nur weil es bis jetzt gehalten hat heißt es nicht, dass Du nicht morgen einen Frontalabgang machst und Dir die Gabel samt Schaftrohr um die Ohren fliegt.
> 
> Aber bitte ...



Danke Mamma  

Mal im Ernst. Wie oben schon geschrieben habe denke ich, das sich RM nur vor eventuellen Garantieansprüchen von Bikern die mit nem Element Sprünge oder ähnliches veranstalten schützt. Das würde ich als Bike-Hersteller genauso machen.

Sicher ist es gefährlicher ein langhubigere Gabel zu fahren, weil stärkere Hebelkräfte auf den Vorbau wirken, das ist mir auch klar. Kannst Du mir aber garantieren, dass das mit einer 80cm-Gabel nicht passieren kann? Ich glaube kaum, dass man das so genau auf den cm festmachen kann wann der Vorbau bricht und bei wieviel cm er noch hält.

Aber wenn's Dich beruhigt bin ich, sagen wir mal doch "sehr unentschlossen" die Gabel tatsächlich dranzubauen. Mich hätten aber einfach mal Meinungen von Bikern interessiert die diese Konstellation fahren.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## xcrider (16. November 2004)

Hi!
Mal die umgekehrte Frage: 
Muss an einem 2004 oder 2005er TSC eine 100mm Gabel dran oder tuts auch ne 80mm?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. November 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist es gefährlicher ein langhubigere Gabel zu fahren, weil stärkere Hebelkräfte auf den Vorbau wirken, das ist mir auch klar. Kannst Du mir aber garantieren, dass das mit einer 80cm-Gabel nicht passieren kann? Ich glaube kaum, dass man das so genau auf den cm festmachen kann wann der Vorbau bricht und bei wieviel cm er noch hält.
> 
> Aber wenn's Dich beruhigt bin ich, sagen wir mal doch "sehr unentschlossen" die Gabel tatsächlich dranzubauen. Mich hätten aber einfach mal Meinungen von Bikern interessiert die diese Konstellation fahren.
> 
> ...


Ich bzw. wir haben auch nicht behauptet, das der Vorbau bricht. Dem Vorbau ist es egal, wieviel Hub die Gabel hat. Es geht hier vielmehr um die Verbindung Oberrohr/Unterrohr/Steuerrohr. Dieser "Knotenpunkt" ist für das Element nur bis 80 mm freigegeben (ab 2003 bis 100mm). Schau dir doch mal dein oder ein aktuelles Element an: An den genannten Schweißverbindungen sind keinerlei Verstärkungen angebracht. Sieht sehr elegant aus, hält aber auch nur besagte 80/100mm auf Dauer stand. Dann schau dir mal z.B. ein RM Slayer an: Die Verbindung ist durch das verwendete Easton RAD-Oval Rohr um einiges größer, will sagen mehr Flächen. Dadurch entsteht an oben genanntem Knotenpunkt ein regelrechter Block. Bei diesem Bike kann man also ohne Bedenken 130 mm FW fahren (ist auch dafür freigegeben). Desweiteren ist der Steuerrohrwinkel am Slayer steiler, so das die Geo das auch mitmacht und das Bike agil bleibt, was beim Element nicht der Fall ist. Egal ob bergauf oder bergrunter, man wird mit der 130mm Gabel am Element stets ein ungutes bzw. unsicheres Gefühl haben. Somit ist auch das Argument für größere passive Sicherheit ein Trugschluß. Dem Element als CC-(Race)-Fully kann man eben keine Enduro-Schuhe verpassen. Damit läuft es nicht. Schon aus Liebe zur Gesundheit würde ich es lassen. 
P.S.: Ich glaube auch nicht, das irgendwer diese Kombination fährt.


@xcrider: Beides ist möglich. Bei 80 mm ist das Bike agiler, sprich wendiger. 
Bei 100mm hat man mehr Reserven und etwas mehr Laufruhe bergab,
die Lenkung ist weniger nervös. Die Unterschiede sind jedoch minimal. Bin beides gefahren und kann auch beides empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. November 2004)

@Nihil Baxter


			
				Mein Grundschullehrer schrieb:
			
		

> Klugschei***er kann keiner leiden.



1. Mir ist klar was "genaugenommen" ein Vorbau ist.

2. Meinem Bike zieh ich genau die Schuhe an die ich Ihm anziehen will. Breiter Lenker, breite Reifen und auch ne langhubige Federgabel. CC'ler hin oder her. Dieser Bike-Purismus geht mir ganz schön auf die Nerven. 

3. CC'ler, Tourer, Freerider? Die Grenzen sind eh schwammig. Was heute ein Tourer ist war vor 5 Jahren noch ne Downhill-Maschine. Erlaubt ist was Spaß macht und was mich mit Spaß den Berg rauf und runter bringt

Ich fände es schön wenn einer was zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage reinschreibt. Von den Pseudo "erhobener-Zeigefinger"-Statements gab's jetzt schon genug.

Schönen Abend 
Tom


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. November 2004)

Naja, ich habe es versucht dir zu verdeutlichen. Wenn du dich über alles hinwegsetzt und du eh machst was du willst, dann frage ich mich allen Ernstes, warum du hier fragst und zögerst und es nicht einfach MACHST und dein Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzt. Meine sachliche und auf Tatsachen beruhende Erklärung als "erhobenes Zeigefinger Statement" und Bike Purismus zu bezeichnen deute ich mal als Witz und als Inkompetenz deinerseits. Wenn du so von deiner Meinung überzeugt bist, dann mache es, aber stelle solche abstrusen Fragen nicht mehr in einem öffentlichen Forum, und sei dann beleidigt wenn einer mehr weiß als du und dir die Wahrheit sagt!

Schönen Abend noch...
(muß noch woanders klug********n  )


----------



## rainroom (16. November 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bzw. wir haben auch nicht behauptet, das der Vorbau bricht. Dem Vorbau ist es egal, wieviel Hub die Gabel hat. Es geht hier vielmehr um die Verbindung Oberrohr/Unterrohr/Steuerrohr. Dieser "Knotenpunkt" ist für das Element nur bis 80 mm freigegeben (ab 2003 bis 100mm). Schau dir doch mal dein oder ein aktuelles Element an: An den genannten Schweißverbindungen sind keinerlei Verstärkungen angebracht. Sieht sehr elegant aus, hält aber auch nur besagte 80/100mm auf Dauer stand. Dann schau dir mal z.B. ein RM Slayer an: Die Verbindung ist durch das verwendete Easton RAD-Oval Rohr um einiges größer, will sagen mehr Flächen. Dadurch entsteht an oben genanntem Knotenpunkt ein regelrechter Block. Bei diesem Bike kann man also ohne Bedenken 130 mm FW fahren (ist auch dafür freigegeben). Desweiteren ist der Steuerrohrwinkel am Slayer steiler, so das die Geo das auch mitmacht und das Bike agil bleibt, was beim Element nicht der Fall ist. Egal ob bergauf oder bergrunter, man wird mit der 130mm Gabel am Element stets ein ungutes bzw. unsicheres Gefühl haben. Somit ist auch das Argument für größere passive Sicherheit ein Trugschluß. Dem Element als CC-(Race)-Fully kann man eben keine Enduro-Schuhe verpassen. Damit läuft es nicht. Schon aus Liebe zur Gesundheit würde ich es lassen.
> .



Ich denke besser hätte man es nicht erklären können. wer es jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat...ohje. Mit ner Talas macht man sich ja zur Lachnummer. Warum kauft man sich ein CC-fully, wenn man 130 mm FW haben will? Achso, die Grenzen verschwimmen ja. was vor 5 Jahren FR war ist heute Tourer. Ja, und was vor 10 Jahren FR war ist heute ein Herrenrad, oda was? Exzellente Argumentation ihrerseits, Mr.Alle-Berge. Ganz großes Tennis! Huch, Jetzt habe ich den imaginären Zeigefinger erhoben. Ich halte es mal wie H.Knebel: Dumm bleibt dumm. Da helfen keine Pillen und auch keine Salmiakpastillen. Punkt.


----------



## drul (17. November 2004)

Sorry, aber wer so fragt, muss mit solchen Antworten rechnen.

Warum beklagst Du Dich so deppert über vermeintliche Belehrungen? was wolltest Du denn hören?

Sorry aber da kannst Du mich noch 10 mal "Mama" nennen - Du hast danach gefragt also werrde ich immer wieder sagen: wer es mit Gewalt provoziert, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er seinen Rahmen crasht und auf der Fresse landet ...


----------



## drul (17. November 2004)

Sorry, aber wer so fragt, muss mit solchen Antworten rechnen.

Warum beklagst Du Dich so deppert über vermeintliche Belehrungen? was wolltest Du denn hören?

Sorry aber da kannst Du mich noch 10 mal "Mama" nennen - Du hast danach gefragt also werrde ich immer wieder sagen: wer es mit Gewalt provoziert, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er seinen Rahmen crasht und auf der Fresse landet ...

p.s.: Oh, ich sehe gerade - die Prügel wurden schon in den vorherigen Beiträgen ausgepackt - naja, da musst Du jetzt durch, nimm's nicht so schwer   , es ist immer noch unser gemeinsames Hobby


----------



## All-Mountain (17. November 2004)

rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kauft man sich ein CC-fully, wenn man 130 mm FW haben will?.



Aha, noch so einer. Nur fehlt's da nicht nur an Toleranz wie bei Mr. Baxter, sondern auch noch an Intelligenz.  Warum wohl??? Mal kurz nachdenken??? Hmm, Du kommst wohl nicht drauf, drum sag ich's Dir: Weil sich mein Eisatzbereich in Richtung Enduro verschoben hat???  



			
				rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm bleibt dumm. Da helfen keine Pillen und auch keine Salmiakpastillen. Punkt.



Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns eigentlich nicht runterlassen, auch wenn die Emotionen etwas hoch hergehen, finde ich.   




			
				Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau dir mal z.B. ein RM Slayer an: Die Verbindung ist durch das verwendete Easton RAD-Oval Rohr um einiges größer, will sagen mehr Flächen. Dadurch entsteht an oben genanntem Knotenpunkt ein regelrechter Block. Bei diesem Bike kann man also ohne Bedenken 130 mm FW fahren (ist auch dafür freigegeben).



Dann schau Du Dir mal z. B. Ein ETSX an. Hier werden (bei den neueren Modellen) keine Easton RAD-Oval Rohre mehr verwendet und das Bike ist trotzdem für 130 mm freigegeben. Sollte man da nicht alle ETSX zurückrufen und mit 80mm Gabekn ausrüsten  Soviel zu Deiner "sachlichen und auf Tatsachen beruhenden Erklärung"  



			
				Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du so von deiner Meinung überzeugt bist, dann mache es, aber stelle solche abstrusen Fragen nicht mehr in einem öffentlichen Forum.



Meine Frage war ja auch ob jemand Erfahrung mit der Konstellation "Element und TALAS" hat und nicht ob man an einem CC'ler einer 130mm Gabel fahren "darf". Wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil.  Die Begrenzung auf 80mm war mir auch schon vorher bekannt und ich hab schon drauf gepfiffen als ich die Duke U-Turn mit max. 108 mm eingebaut hab. Also warum über eine Sache diskutieren die eigentlich schon für mich abgehakt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber da kannst Du mich noch 10 mal "Mama" nennen - Du hast danach gefragt also werrde ich immer wieder sagen: wer es mit Gewalt provoziert, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er seinen Rahmen crasht und auf der Fresse landet ...



Ich denke an Dich wenn's passiert ist  




			
				drul schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Oh, ich sehe gerade - die Prügel wurden schon in den vorherigen Beiträgen ausgepackt - naja, da musst Du jetzt durch, nimm's nicht so schwer   , es ist immer noch unser gemeinsames Hobby



Keine Angst ich kann mich wehren, ist ja auch mein Hobby.


----------



## Torsten (17. November 2004)

Leute!!!!

Sachlich bleiben und sich nicht gegenseitig an den Hals gehen!!!!

Gruß, der Mod


----------



## sanouk (17. November 2004)

fahre seit 2001 ein element mit rs psylo (80 - 125 mm). am hinterbau sind die wippen gegen die vom slayer von 2001 ausgetauscht, damit der hinterbau mit vorne harmoniert. hinten sind so ca. 115 mm drinnen.
ich bin mit der kombi auch nicht der einzige. haben einige freunde auch gemacht. alle sind begeistert. ich hab mir die kombi auch nur zusammengestellt, da ich lange und harte touren fahre und komfort wünsche. da sehe ich auch kein risiko hinsichtlich bruch. übrigens schaut mal in alte bike magazine, um 1998 - 2000 (vor dem slayer). da haben sich die leute reihenweise Z1 gabeln in ihre elements eingebaut (wohlgemerkt zum tourenfahren).
klar ist, dass man mit so einem rad nicht anfängt zu droppen.

das natürlich rm die haftung ablehnt ist ja klar, würde ich denen als Hausanwalt auch raten.


----------



## drul (17. November 2004)

Es sei dennoch die Gegenfrage erlaubt: was ist ein CC'ler? was ist ein Endurist? wo verläuft die Trennlinie?

Meine Aussage steht und die hat mit so einem Schubladenquatsch nichts zu tun und ändert sich dadurch auch nicht.

p.s. ich kenn' durchaus auch Beispiele wo genau an dieser Stelle an einem "CC"-Hardtail mit Z1 (zu einer Zeit als Hardtails noch für max. 5-6 cm Federweg vorne ausgelegt waren) der Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen ist. Mein bedauernswerter Kumpel (ein CC-ler, dessen Fahrweise sich hin zu ...) hat danach sein Essen einige Wochen lang via Strohhalm zu sich genommen ...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. November 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. ich kenn' durchaus auch Beispiele wo genau an dieser Stelle an einem "CC"-Hardtail mit Z1 (zu einer Zeit als Hardtails noch für max. 5-6 cm Federweg vorne ausgelegt waren) der Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen ist. Mein bedauernswerter Kumpel (ein CC-ler, dessen Fahrweise sich hin zu ...) hat danach sein Essen einige Wochen lang via Strohhalm zu sich genommen ...



Das erklärt zumindest, warum Du das so kritisch siehst. Ohne jetzt die Diskusssion wieder neu aufflammen zu lassen. Was war das für ein Bike?



			
				drul schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei dennoch die Gegenfrage erlaubt: was ist ein CC'ler? was ist ein Endurist? wo verläuft die Trennlinie?



Interessante Frage? Zu 90% ist dieses "Schubladengequatsche" meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Marketingstrategie der Bike- und Komponentenhersteller. Die wollen Ihre Zielgruppenspezifischen Bikes und Teile ja an den Mann bringen. 
Die Grenzen sind m. E. tatsächlich fließend. Die meisten CC-mäßig aufgebauten Bikes werden wohl auf ganz normalen Touren gefahren. Eine harte Kerrngruppe fährt tatsächlich CC-Rennen und verzicht deshalb zugunsten von erhöhten Vortrieb auf einen Großteil des Komforts, den die Technik heute so bietet. Für die, und nur für die, halte ich das auch für sinnvoll. 
Ich hatte mein Element 2001 gekauft und erstmal CC-mäßig aufgebaut (schmale Reifen, gerader Lenker, 11cm Vorbau, SID-Gabel). Im laufe der Zeit stellte ich aber immer mehr Teile in Richtung "Enduro" um. Mein Einsatzbereich änderte sich parallel dazu. 2001 spulte ich noch viele Waldautobahnkilometer runter und harte Trailabfahrten fuhr ich nur selten und wenn dann schob ich öfter als ich fuhr. 
Zeitsprung: 2004 wohne ich in München, war viermal dieses Jahr am Gardasee und hab zig Touren in den bayrischen Alpen hinter mir. Abfahrten geniese ich mitterweile richtig und merke wie ich technisch immer besser werde. So ein verblockter Gardaseetrail fährt sich natürlich mit breiten Reifen, Riser-Bar und ner vernünftigen Federgabel viel angenehmer. Deshalb meine Umrüstambitionen.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich der einzige bin den das so geht...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. November 2004)

sanouk schrieb:
			
		

> fahre seit 2001 ein element mit rs psylo (80 - 125 mm). am hinterbau sind die wippen gegen die vom slayer von 2001 ausgetauscht, damit der hinterbau mit vorne harmoniert. hinten sind so ca. 115 mm drinnen.
> ich bin mit der kombi auch nicht der einzige. haben einige freunde auch gemacht. alle sind begeistert. ich hab mir die kombi auch nur zusammengestellt, da ich lange und harte touren fahre und komfort wünsche. da sehe ich auch kein risiko hinsichtlich bruch. übrigens schaut mal in alte bike magazine, um 1998 - 2000 (vor dem slayer). da haben sich die leute reihenweise Z1 gabeln in ihre elements eingebaut (wohlgemerkt zum tourenfahren).
> klar ist, dass man mit so einem rad nicht anfängt zu droppen.
> 
> das natürlich rm die haftung ablehnt ist ja klar, würde ich denen als Hausanwalt auch raten.



Das ist doch mal ne Antwort, mit der ich was anfangen kann.   

Ein paar Fragen dazu:



			
				sanouk schrieb:
			
		

> fahre seit 2001 ein element mit rs psylo (80 - 125 mm).



Wie bist Du mit den Uphill-Eigenschaften bei abgesenkter Gabel zufrieden? Bringst Du noch genug Druck auf das Vorderrad? Was für eine Lenker/Vorbaukombi fährst Du.



			
				sanouk schrieb:
			
		

> am hinterbau sind die wippen gegen die vom slayer von 2001 ausgetauscht, damit der hinterbau mit vorne harmoniert. hinten sind so ca. 115 mm drinnen.



An die Möglichkeit hatte ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht. Geht das mit dem Serien-Dämpfer?



			
				sanouk schrieb:
			
		

> klar ist, dass man mit so einem rad nicht anfängt zu droppen.



Das sehe ich auch als den entscheidenden Punkt an, mit dem man das Bruchrisiko minimieren kann.

Ich hatte übrigens dieses Jahr am Gardasee dieselbe Diskussion mit einem Rocky-Händler. Der sagte zu mir wörtlich: Wenn Deine Garantie eh erloschen ist bau halt die TALAS rein. So lebensgefährlich sollte es also nicht sein mit einer 130mm Gabel im Element.


----------



## sanouk (18. November 2004)

den seriendämpfer kann man mit der neuen wippe ohne probleme weiterfahren. da schlägt auch nichts an. geometrie (hinten) verändert sich sehr minimal. man muß den dämpfer einach mit mehr druck fahren wegen der größeren hebel. ansonsten ist mir nichts negativ aufgefalllen. ick kann es nur empfehlen. ist enduro light. 

die uphilleigenschaften sind weiterhin gut (das ist ja der große vorteil der gabel). ich hatte das rad zusammen mit einer sid sl erworben und die baute auch nicht niedriger.

vorbaukombi ist bei mir das vro - sytem mit flacher lenkerstange. ist perfekt, um noch die optimale sitzposition auszuloten.

ein freund selbst bikehändler (hatten auch mal lange rm) fährt auch diese kombi seit 4 jahren und dann nochmal 3 freunde.  
angst vor bruch habe ich keine. hauptanwendung sind lange touren mit singeltrails. große stufen, felsen fahre ich schon, aber für drops bin ich eh schon  zu invalide.

und ganz nebenbei: auf die rm garantie würde ich eh pfeifen. die sieht toll auf dem papier aus, aber im ernstfall sind die meisten schäden eh ausgeschlossen bzw. die vielgerühmte kulanz findet nicht statt. das ist natürlich nicht nur bei rm sondern auch bei anderen Kultmarken.  habe ich auch mal schon mehrfach erfahren müssen. vielleicht liegt aber auch an der deutschen antikundenmentalität.


----------



## drul (18. November 2004)

@sanouk:

ähhmm...: sag mal, gibt es außer den Hebeln des Slayer auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, einen Element-Hinterbau vom Federweg zu erweitern? Einen Satz Hebel eines neueren Jahrgangs, aber noch mit Gleitlager??

115 ist mir zu viel, habe vorne "nur" 85mm.

Aber 100mm, das wäre genial. Aber ich fürchte, das Upgrade auf 100mm gab es beim Element erst ab der Einführung der Industriegelagerten Hinterbauten ...

Ich habe ein 97er mit Gleitlagern, 90mm


----------



## sanouk (19. November 2004)

@drul:

würde bei 85 mm vorne auch nicht die wippe vom slayer reinmachen, wird sonst schwierig das ganze abzustimmen.

kurz vor der umstellung auf industrielager hatten die gleit - lager elements 100 mm. als wenn du nach einer 2001 wippe schaust wirst du auf 100 mm kommen.

mein element hat mit der original wippe 95 mm. und ist ein 2000er.

die neuen wippen haben bei mir 99 eur gekostet.


----------



## drul (19. November 2004)

thanks! Ist jedenfalls eine Überlegung wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (20. November 2004)

sind die Wippen eigentlich je nach Rahmengröße unterschiedlich dimensioniert?


----------



## sanouk (23. November 2004)

sind (zumindest bei den älteren Jahrgängen) immer gleich. da hatte ich mich vor dem austausch auch danach erkundigt.


----------



## rockymo (24. November 2004)

@all mountain: ich habe die gleiche Vorstellung letztes jahr verwirklicht und ein Element gegen ein Slayer ausgetauscht und muss sagen, seitdem ist der Bike-Spass noch größer, da auch ich keine Rennen fahre und mir das Element einfach zu sportlich war. Du solltest auch daran denken, wenn Du Dein Element verkaufen willst, dass dies von Saison zu Saison schlechter wird. Mein Slayer kam aus den Staaten zu einem Super-Preis.


----------



## drul (24. November 2004)

Hi rockymo,

darf man fragen zu welchem Preis?

Mein nächstes wird auch sehr wahrscheinlich ein Slayer


----------



## All-Mountain (24. November 2004)

rockymo schrieb:
			
		

> @all mountain: ich habe die gleiche Vorstellung letztes jahr verwirklicht und ein Element gegen ein Slayer ausgetauscht und muss sagen, seitdem ist der Bike-Spass noch größer, da auch ich keine Rennen fahre und mir das Element einfach zu sportlich war. Du solltest auch daran denken, wenn Du Dein Element verkaufen willst, dass dies von Saison zu Saison schlechter wird. Mein Slayer kam aus den Staaten zu einem Super-Preis.



Hi Rockymo,
das Element werde ich glaub ich nicht verkaufen. Das Bike finde ich nach wie vor wunderschön. Werde es wahrscheinlich auf Leichtbau (CC)aufbauen und dann Ausdauertouren mit weniger anspruchsvollen Gelände damit fahren.

Mir ein Slayer zuzulegen hab ich aber schon noch im Hinterkopf. Bin momentan am Schnäppchegucken auf E-Bay. Komischerweise gibt's da momentan nur ETSX und bis jetzt kein einziges Slayer.

Hmm, Ein Import-Rahmen aus den Staaten wäre natürlich auch interessant. Gab's da nicht auch erst kürzlich nen Thread (Zollbestimmungen etc.) dazu? 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## drul (25. November 2004)

Ja, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=137425 

gruß
uli


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,
für alle die es interessiert wie die Sache nun ausgegangen ist:

Naja, ich hab die TALAS dann doch an einen neuen Slayer Rahmen drangeschraubt:






Was soll ich sagen: Bin begeistert - von der Gabel und davon wie super die Gabel mit dem Slayer-Rahmen harmoniert.
Mein Element wird dann über den nächsten Winter wieder als Rennfeile aufgebaut.
Grüße aus Giesing
Tom aka All-Mountain


----------

